# Sticky  Chevy Customer Service



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I would like to introduce Chevy Customer Service (Stacy) to CruzeTalk.com. Stacy is a Customer Assistance Representative from the GM Social Media Group. The GM Social Media Team is responsible for making themselves available on over 70 different forums, including CruzeTalk.com, in order to provide GM customer Service to this who use them. While Stacy is not able to provide technical assistance, she is able to help in terms of Customer Assistance. This includes: Recall information, product/service issues, current GM incentives, etc. Stacy has been verified as a legitimate outreach representative from General Motors and has already been very helpful to many members (Including myself!) as far as providing customer assistance. Please feel free to contact Stacy via PM regarding any issues mentioned above. 

-Stud


----------

